# Ayurvedic family tribe



## RubThyNeighbor (Oct 31, 2009)

Looking to connect with other moms who live according to Ayurvedic principles.

There is a lot to discuss!


----------



## RubThyNeighbor (Oct 31, 2009)

Anyone give chyavanprash to their kids?


----------



## caned & able (Dec 8, 2005)

My BIL used to. He was a professor at MIU, now retired. Is that what you are talking about?


----------



## riverundine (Oct 26, 2005)

the kids love chyavanprash...they lick it off of the spoon like a lollipop. yum!

they also love making full moon ghee, and infusing it with mantras. i just made some beautiful triphala ghee this week. we live in an intensely vata-vitiating climate, so ghee is crucial in our lives


----------



## RubThyNeighbor (Oct 31, 2009)

Mine loves it as well! How could anyone not? 

Triphala ghee, huh? Sounds interesting. What do you use it for? Just for eating and getting that yogavahi action?

Nice to see there are other(s) on here. Whats your background with Ayurveda? Experience with your kids and their food habits? Self care?

I started a blog -- http://ayurmama.blogspot.com/

Talking a little about my experience with it / recipes.


----------



## RubThyNeighbor (Oct 31, 2009)

http://ayurmama.blogspot.com/2011/05/summer-sunny-days.html

Some summer tips for staying hea;thy!


----------



## mamayogibear (May 8, 2011)

Although I am not an expert or even that educated on Ayurevdic principles, I attempt to follow those that I know. My daughter and I are avid yogis, we eat triphala daily and I am hoping to buy a neti pot in the near future, I haven't owned one for nearly a decade. We are vegan so we do not use ghee, I substitute coconut oil for ghee if cooking from a recipe that requires it. I am happy to have found your blog as I am always eager to learn more about Ayureveda.

ETA is there any place to buy vegan chyavanprash? or would I have to make it from scratch?


----------



## RubThyNeighbor (Oct 31, 2009)

If it isnt made with ghee then it isnt Chywanprash. There are specific ingredients needed to be included and ghee is one. Ghee has a lot of medicinal properties which is why its included. It would be nearly impossible for you to try and replicate it with a vegan recipe.

Im not going to try and convert you or anything  Ayurveda just really doesnt recognize veganism. Of course, you can apply whatever principles you think work for you and your family. Its just hard to be Ayurvedic without ghee. Its such a core food / medicine. The use of coconut oil for instance would be something you use in summer season only unless you live in a super hot, dry climate. Not all year round. Ghee is used just in different quantities/capacities all year.


----------

